# Tohatsu MFS 60 killing batteries



## Surffshr (Dec 28, 2017)

Is the battery indeed dead? Thinking it may be a ground issue.


----------



## thomasc33 (Jul 17, 2021)

Surffshr said:


> Is the battery indeed dead? Thinking it may be a ground issue.


Not completely dead but too weak to crank the motor. Get a couple weak turn overs and then nothing usually


----------



## Rich11111 (Jun 6, 2018)

Very many cranks and kill without enough run time to charge the battery? I have had a 60 Hp too for about 6 months. The engine requires a battery with a lot of cranking amps as I suspect they use a lot of amps on these modern builds. The battery I did get was almost at the amps they required. I didn't go with the full size battery due to the weight it would add. I have been happy with my choice of battery as I have had no issues. I'm not sure if that is your issue but something to consider.


----------



## thomasc33 (Jul 17, 2021)

Rich11111 said:


> Very many cranks and kill without enough run time to charge the battery? I have had a 60 Hp too for about 6 months. The engine requires a battery with a lot of cranking amps as I suspect they use a lot of amps on these modern builds. The battery I did get was almost at the amps they required. I didn't go with the full size battery due to the weight it would add. I have been happy with my choice of battery as I have had no issues. I'm not sure if that is your issue but something to consider.


That’s the thing. It’s completely random as to when the battery runs down. Battery meets the specs they recommend but i just never know when the thing is gunna crank back up or not. For example yesterday I cranked it at the launch and ran it for an hour or so, killed it for about 5 min. And boom battery run down. That’s happened 3 times now with 3 different batteries I can’t find any rhyme or reason for it


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

Electric rigging or bilge sensor


----------



## thomasc33 (Jul 17, 2021)

sjrobin said:


> Electric rigging or bilge sensor


There’s nothing else connected to battery just the 2 leads it came with to the battery


----------



## PT_KNPP22 (Oct 13, 2014)

Just curious, have you tried switching out the battery, to make sure it’s not a faulty battery?


----------



## Frank Ucci (Jan 20, 2019)

How old is the battery? I just had a 13 month-old Deka battery go bad.


----------



## jay.bush1434 (Dec 27, 2014)

Did the shop verify the alternator charging output? Seems like it could be a loose connection on the alternator output leads.


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

Wing nuts vs actually nuts on battery terminals?


----------



## Mako 181 (May 1, 2020)

Wing nuts are old school and now outlawed for new installation.
Hex nuts must now be used.


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

Agreed but you'd be surprised how often I've seen wing nuts still being used.


----------



## bryson (Jun 22, 2015)

Some of the older ones had a starter issue, but I'm not too familiar with what is is exactly. Binding or some other mechanical issue could cause sluggish turnover and pretty quick battery discharging. Just another avenue to check out. Please let us know what you find out.


----------

